# التحليل الإنشائى للمنشأت المعدنية بإستخدام برنامج Sap 2000 إعداد مهندس عــلاء السيسى



## Eng Ma7moud (21 يناير 2013)

*






**







**التحليل الإنشائى للمنشأت المعدنية
بإستخدام برنامج Sap 2000

إعـداد مهندس عــلاء السيسى*



م / خالد البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير اخى محمود انا نزلتهم من موضوعاتك وحاليا برفعهم على اليوتيوب
> 
> ‫شرح مهندس علاء السيسى Tekla Structures‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## king of rap (21 يناير 2013)

ياهندسة الله يبارك فيك
بلاش الهوت فايل
برجاء وضع الملفات على الميديافاير
أو ال4 شيرد


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (21 يناير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة بس ياريت يبقى فيه روابط ميديا فير
هل الفيديوهات هى الدورة كاملة ام هناك ملفات اخرى ؟؟​


----------



## deadheart333 (21 يناير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة دى كل الفيديوهات


----------



## Hind Aldoory (21 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## haytham baraka (21 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_egp (22 يناير 2013)

يا ريت يكون علي اليوتيوب او الميدافير 
يا ريت اي حاجة عن الترس كامل وعلي اي حال
 جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (22 يناير 2013)

*
دى كل الدروس اللى عندى 
الهوتفيل اسرع موقع فى الرفع 
ياريت احد الزملاء يرفع الدروس على أى موقع تانى *​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (23 يناير 2013)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> *
> دى كل الدروس اللى عندى
> الهوتفيل اسرع موقع فى الرفع
> ياريت احد الزملاء يرفع الدروس على أى موقع تانى *​




جزاكم الله كل الخير اخى محمود انا نزلتهم من موضوعاتك وحاليا برفعهم على اليوتيوب

‫شرح مهندس علاء السيسى Tekla Structures‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## انور الاستشاري (23 يناير 2013)

شكرا للجهود المبذوله " وفقكم الله تعالى و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 يناير 2013)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## elhak2005 (26 يناير 2013)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## مفيش حاجه بتوقع (26 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااا


----------



## مفيش حاجه بتوقع (26 يناير 2013)

شكراااا


----------



## marwan sarraj (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن عند عرضي للمحاضرات ظهرة صوة بدون صورة هل هناك طريقة للحصول على الصورة مترافقة مع اصوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (29 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا , الله يوفقكم


----------



## marwan sarraj (29 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير
لكن عند عرضي للمحاضرات ظهرة صوت بدون صورة **هل هناك طريقة للحصول على المحاضرات بالصورة و الصوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (31 يناير 2013)

سلم عليكم الى الاخ خالد البنا الدروس اللي على اليوتيوب هي لبرنامج تكلا و ليس ساب ارجو التوضيح


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (1 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## طارق الفقي (4 فبراير 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedkamal36 (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## star-eng (6 فبراير 2013)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sultan_nlp (6 فبراير 2013)

مجهود طيب الله يوفقكم


----------



## الورد الابيض (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aelmostafa (7 فبراير 2013)

كان لى استفسار هو الشرح ده لانهى اصدار من sap2000


----------



## moustafa_prof (10 فبراير 2013)

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.adie (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.almohanad (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng4islam (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## sajir (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكور ولكن لم استطع فتح الملف


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (19 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك دكتور علاء 
مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفق ومزيد 
من العلم *


----------



## mido_fox (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (21 فبراير 2013)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## هبه نجم (21 فبراير 2013)

ممكن ترفعول تصميم الجسور ع اليوتيوب واكون ممنونه الكم لان محتاجته كولش وشكرا


----------



## حويزي (22 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير​*


----------



## proghunter (24 فبراير 2013)

*شكراا أخي *


----------



## نميرة (28 فبراير 2013)

ربي يوفقك


----------



## الشريف89 (2 مارس 2013)

مشكور وماقصرت
احتاج لفيديو تعليمي لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010 ‏بالعربي
ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## حمدي شققي (2 مارس 2013)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا ريت يا بشمهندس اذا كان في بالأمكان رفع تتمت المحاضرة رقم واحد حتى تكتمل المحاضرة وتعم الفائدة على جميع المهندسينن لان الشرح رائع جدا


----------



## Akmal (2 مارس 2013)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على الفيديوهات الرائعة ولكن كان ملحوظة صغيرة و هى أن التصميم بـ Ultimate هى الطريقة الغالبة فى معظم الاكواد العالمية و اصبح جميع الاكواد تتجه لها بما فيها الكود المصرى الجديد عن طريق LFRD


----------



## abatah (2 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (7 مارس 2013)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس على الرفع .. و انا متابعك من فتره و ملاحظ انك ماشاء الله دائم المساعده و رفع الكورسات الى معاك .. استمر على كده
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (9 مارس 2013)

السادة المهندسين الكرام الرجاء من لديه تتمة المحاضرة الأولى رفعها على المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة على جميع المهندسين


----------



## tygo_m2 (10 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزى الله المهندس علاء على هذه المحاضرات اللاكثر من رائعة خير الجزاء 
و جزى المهندس محمود صاحب الموضوع خير الجزاء

لي طلب وارجو من احد الاخوة تلبيته لاني والله صارلي اكثر من عشرة ايام وانا احاول احمله ولم استطيع لان الهوت فايل لا يستكمل التحميل

وهو اعادة رفع الملفات على موقع الميديا فاير  mediafire لكي نتمكن نحن اصحاب الالنت لاضعيف تحميل الدروس

وهناك طلب اضافي وهو استكمال الدروس اذا كان هناك تكملة لاحد الدروس

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير
*


----------



## Ammar.k (15 مارس 2013)

مجهود رائع قمت بتنزيل الأربع ملفات ولكن ظهر لي انها كلها للمحاضرة الأولى فقط .. هل بالإمكان رفع البقية على اليتيوب وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmed asran (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nour_eng_22 (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. ممكن يا باشمهندس باقى المحاضرات 
ملفات الساب لما بفتحها بتكون فاضية مفيهاش اى حاجة


----------



## sammmmy (17 مارس 2013)

تحية الك وشكرا اكتير 
في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yyaser (19 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 مارس 2013)

تمت اضافة الموضوع الى مكتبة الشروح


----------



## م. مالك المصري (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (4 يوليو 2013)

نتمنى على السادة المهندسين والمشرفين او من لديه تتمت المحاضرة الأولى ان يرفعها حتى تكتمل الدورة على الوجه الأكمل وذلك لان الشرح الوحيد الشبه كامل الذي وجدته بالعربي لتحليل المنشأت المعدنية


----------



## radwa elsherbiny (17 ديسمبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس موقع الهوت فايل ده مش بيفتح عندى خالص وبيقول ان الموقع اتشال من عالنت    ودلوقتى انا مش عارفه انزل اى حاجه من الفيديوهات خالص


----------



## zine eddine (17 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم...
ممكن اعادة رفع....الملفات...لان الروابط ماتت..
و سلام عليكم...


----------



## a.khattab88 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

يا بشمهندسين عندي سؤال قد يبدوا ساذج لكن هو مهم بالنسبه لي.الاحمال المستخدمه في تصميم ال steel connection تكون working or ultimate . وهل الاحمال المستخدمه في برنامج power connection تكون wrking or ultimate. ارجو اجابه تفصيليه


----------

